
Agile Development in Banks - jackhiggs
https://news.efinancialcareers.com/uk-en/3001600/agile-development-jobs-banks
======
mmoez
Naming a methodology and trying to sell its merits is only a way to get the
contract but it's not going to make the final product any better.

In my experience, using buzz words and selling the methodology are the only
things that can get a proposal past the first stage of acceptance.

Let's be honest, bankers don't understand anything about software but they
will feel confident if you show that you know the "words" they've just heard
about in the conferences they've attended.

Unfortunately, many crooks know the trick. And they will get their offers
accepted but they will never deliver a good product. Bad management and use of
cheap and untalented labor are the norm with that kind of software.

